# Driving romex staples what is trade secrete ?



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Use your pliers instead of a hammer. The first whack to set it is important.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


>


You should be horse whipped.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Makes no difference pliers or hammer .
I have given serious thought to the straps though.
LC


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Makes no difference pliers or hammer .
> I have given serious thought to the straps though.
> LC


It's really just you. Lack of practice. You're probably not hitting square but instead at an angle and driving the staple to the side.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Makes no difference pliers or hammer .
> I have given serious thought to the straps though.
> LC


There's always plumbing. [emoji2][emoji2].
Practice, practice. Maybe spend time after work hitting a hundred staples until you get it down. It's probably a twitch or jerk before you hit the staple. Identify that and you should be squared up and good to go.
Also try a smaller hammer. I use a ball peen that's fine for driving in staples. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Estwing hammers contain magic.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you’re using these, they suck donkey ballz. I prefer the plastic ones with the little nails but it’s personal preference.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A hole is as good as a staple so drill lots of holes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A hammer is a tool of last resort. If you are using a hammer you probably already ****ed up. 

However I have an even better answer. When your friend offers to pay you, say, "No, no, I couldn't!" as they expect, then when they say "Are you sure?!?" say "Well if you insist, how about this, you buy me a nice tool that I wouldn't usually use that will help me do this job for you?"

Now you have him right where you want him, drop this bomb right on his head











https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...Ah-Battery-Charger-and-Bag-DCN701D1/308047450


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> You should be horse whipped.


I am not sure if you are trying to encourage or discourage my response.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have to staple, then use smaller staples. They go into the wood easier because they are thinner, and they don’t fold over as easy because they are shorter.

Since I am terrible at stapling as well, I often just strap the Romex. I use the short screws when strapping to wood, and the long screws when strapping to drywall.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> To start with I do not like l residential work and I haven't done that much of it but I will help a friend out from time to time. I am working for a friend now doing a bathroom job and I cannot drive a staple to save my xxs.
> I cannot get then to drive in even. They will lean to one side or the other fly off the 2X4 it is not uncommon for me to use 3 more staples to get one to be useable. The lumber is new Lowes , Home Depot ,84 it makes no difference . The staples are Viking which I prefer or GB which are absolute junk . The staples make no difference . Is it me or does everybody have this problem. I had this same problem when I did my sisters addition. How complicated can it be to drive a romex staple
> Thanks LC


Go find some 30yo fir to drive some staples into and then get back to us with what a pleasure it is to drive staples into new lumber.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


>


Those straps suck because they do not get tight on Romex. They seem to be made for two Romex cable’s. The problem is that you can’t pull the Romex tight and lock it down, so it looks terrible and pulls away from the surface between the straps.

Use the straps that I posted, they work perfect for a single 12-2 or 14-2.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like those straps actually. There are times when I can't at the staple or for what ever reason its just easier to put in a strap. I grab a bag or two at HD. That said, like any other facet of the trade, it takes practice. Some wood is just nasty to staple to. Some is old dried out, hard as a rock. Some surfaces have a lot of bounce like plywood. Others like those fabricated wood i beams made of chips are a pain too.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> Estwing hammers contain magic.


Yeah, they have sonar-radar-laser-Vulcan mind meld self aiming technology reverse engineered from alien technology.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Those straps suck because they do not get tight on Romex. They seem to be made for two Romex cable’s. The problem is that you can’t pull the Romex tight and lock it down, so it looks terrible and pulls away from the surface between the straps.
> 
> Use the straps that I posted, they work perfect for a single 12-2 or 14-2.


I like a looser grip on the cable. It doesn't look as super square but once the drywall's up you will feel better about that. Now if it's exposed NM, tight staples are better for making nice straight runs and bends, but really how good can exposed NM look?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BTW, @Lone Crapshooter, don't forget that you don't really have to use a listed means to strap NM. You can use cable ties with screw holes. You can use whatever you want as long as it's reasonable secure.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> To start with I do not like l residential work and I haven't done that much of it...and I cannot drive a staple to save my xxs.


Welcome to the club. I feel your pain. I thought I was the only one who couldn't drive staples.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I like a looser grip on the cable. It doesn't look as super square but once the drywall's up you will feel better about that. Now if it's exposed NM, tight staples are better for making nice straight runs and bends, but really how good can exposed NM look?


Most of my romex supporting is along joists in unfinished basements. When using the straps that you posted, the romex often hangs down between each strap.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Did you see that blur of light? That was me stapling a house with my Dewalt staple gun.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> I prefer the plastic ones with the little nails but it’s personal preference.


You're a third of the way to being a DIYer:biggrin: You just need to admit to using blue Carlon boxes and wrapping tape around all of your wirenuts to hold them on.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I have good luck with these.








And these








I also feel better when there is no metal in contact with the NM sheathing. I worry about earth quakes and movement that might cause metal to dig into the cable.
These are nice too but the price goes up when you bid the job.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Try to use more swings and less power. I have watched many times when mister macho walks up and and tries BAM BAM Bend BAM BAM Bend BAM BAM Bend. 
While old timer goes tap tap tap tap done.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> Try to use more swings and less power. I have watched many times when mister macho walks up and and tries BAM BAM Bend BAM BAM Bend BAM BAM Bend.
> While old timer goes tap tap tap tap done.


I just figured the nail was being lazy.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought a bucket of the insulated GB ones, and they'er ok, not sure they're that much different than the Briscon insulated ones I normally use.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

How to be good at stapling - be MTW.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

The ones with gold nails have better nails made in sturgeon bay wis.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Douglas fir ain't nothing try a white oak barn beam.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm maybe up to a million Viking 100P1 staples. They are asymmetrical in cut.. Look at where the point is pointed. Then hit the staple. I rarely drive it like a 20D spike. I like a 20 ounce Klein hammer. Medium well placed blows. 

#1 son is all about a titanium 16 oz framer, the damned thing looks big, but it must be made of styrofoam. 

I guess my answer is practice.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> How to be good at stapling - be MTW.


Is that so.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Is that so.


It is so.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> How to be good at stapling - be MTW.





460 Delta said:


> Is that so.





MTW said:


> It is so.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


>


That cuts like a knife.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

We need an "Unlike" button.

I would like to "Unlike" that post about using a metal strap. What the heck bro?!


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Romex is for losers. Back when I was a full time loser or when I am a diy loser I use the plastic staples with the nails. Never could drive regular staples worth a darn.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Easy said:


> I have good luck with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That third picture is interesting. Never seen something like that before. I could see that being practical somewhere.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> How complicated can it be to drive a romex staple


Were you using the right end of the hammer? :jester: :vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Can’t pound in staples? You guys are a disgrace to the electrical trade. How embarrassing.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Did you see that blur of light? That was me stapling a house with my Dewalt staple gun.


Actually, that was the super moon.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy said:


> I have good luck with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but it’s an infraction in Canada. Too much headspace above the Romex.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always use a 20oz hammer and if you hit one a little off it will be out of square to the wood but a tap on just the high side will get it back even.

This is pretty basic stuff on new lumber.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Spoken from a guy who's had trouble with staples in the past...

I've found that (ultimately), it isn't what you hit with, how many times you hit or even how hard you hit them. The key is controlling the _*direction*_ of your swing. If your hits are angled, your staples will too be angled. Just be glad you're dealing with new lumber and not 100-year-old logs.


99cents said:


> A hole is as good as a staple so drill lots of holes.


To save on staples, I tried drilling through some roof-trusses once...didn't work out in the end though :smartass:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> It is so.


I see.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

One of the issues why stapling is a pain for me is because most of it that I do is above head and holding the romex up while also holding the staple.

I like using stackers because I can hammer them up first, then go back and put the cable into it. But they are made for many cables.

If they made a smaller and cheaper stacker type product that was made for only one or two cables, I think that would work well for me.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> One of the issues why stapling is a pain for me is because most of it that I do is above head and holding the romex up while also holding the staple.
> 
> I like using stackers because I can hammer them up first, then go back and put the cable into it. But they are made for many cables.
> 
> If they made a smaller and cheaper stacker type product that was made for only one or two cables, I think that would work well for me.


Sturgeon Bay 1588 1588/2 1588/3 1588/4


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> Sturgeon Bay 1588 1588/2 1588/3 1588/4


They are staples.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't realize so many electricians had problems driving in staples. I put in thousands and thousands a year, with nary a problem except for TJIs. That's why I have a Dewalt staple gun. With newer lumber Im usually at 2-3 swings to sink a staple.

The Dewalt gun is stupid fast, but we ended up with a glut of buckets of romex staples so I use those most of the time to burn them up. It's just second nature at this point. With regular staples, you get the hang of it after the first 10,000 or so.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> That cuts like a knife.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Did you see that blur of light? That was me stapling a house with my Dewalt staple gun.


Is it this one? Asking for a friend. 

DCN701D1
20V MAX* CORDLESS CABLE STAPLER KIT


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I didn't realize so many electricians had problems driving in staples. I put in thousands and thousands a year


I still have the same little cardboard box of larger staples I bought 10+ years ago. I bought a small box of the smaller staples a few years ago and that is barely touched.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Max C. said:


> Spoken from a guy who's had trouble with staples in the past...
> 
> I've found that (ultimately), it isn't what you hit with, how many times you hit or even how hard you hit them. The key is controlling the _*direction*_ of your swing. If your hits are angled, your staples will too be angled. Just be glad you're dealing with new lumber and not 100-year-old logs.To save on staples, *I tried drilling through some roof-trusses once...didn't work out in the end though *:smartass:



Snow load problem on weakened truss?


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I've used the same staples for decades and don't have a problem. I haven't seen a change in quality.  Briscon SN40
Of course I use 3M Stakits for more than two cables.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Snow load problem on weakened truss?


I think a truss is an engineered assembly and you aren't allowed to make holes in the bottom chord or any of it, unless the manufacturer's instructions allow for it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Snow load problem on weakened truss?


Drilling holes through engineered trusses is forbidden. Holes in engineered joists are okay. They have knockouts  .

If these guys can’t hit staples, they would be pathetic knocking out the holes in joists.:vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm probably the best romex stapler I ever met this week.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Use the plastic ones with the 2 nails and a SMALL hammer. You don't need a huge framing hammer hanging off your belt to drive straps, you might be screwing up using too much force.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

I was shown a way that once you get over the fear of hitting your finger with a hammer, you won't actually hit your finger with a hammer. Place your pointer finger of your non swinging hand in between the nails, push down so the strap is flush on the romex, tap both nails until the strap stays in place then you can swing away because you don't need your finger holding the strap anymore.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> Can’t pound in staples? You guys are a disgrace to the electrical trade. How embarrassing.


You can't either:devil3: That's why you use those $hitty DIY 12/2 Romex handy straps.
Of course, according to some people here, I can't either. I use the same Briscon insulated staples that Peter D buys from Home Creepo


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> You can't either:devil3: That's why you use those $hitty DIY 12/2 Romex handy straps.
> Of course, according to some people here, I can't either. I use the same Briscon insulated staples that Peter D buys from Home Creepo


If I buy them in a bucket of 2000, are they still DIY?

Wait a minute. Straps? I don’t use straps on Romex. You’re getting me mixed up with uncoordinated clods who can’t use a hammer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Honestly, all joking aside, I don't know what is more DIYish. Insulated staples or the 2-nail with plastic piece staples.

And you people have the audacity to speak ill about offset connectors... How dare you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Honestly, all joking aside, I don't know what is more DIYish. Insulated staples or the 2-nail with plastic piece staples.
> 
> And you people have the audacity to speak ill about offset connectors... How dare you.


Offset connectors aren’t DIY, they’re for electricians with no pride.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Offset connectors aren’t DIY, they’re for electricians with no pride.


I don't get it.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Snow load problem on weakened truss?


Nah, just a quicker than expected thaw in summer. Wait, we're both talking igloos here, right?


99cents said:


> If I buy them in a bucket of 2000, are they still DIY?


There's nothing more DIY about those than any other type of staple. How much do you pay for a bucket as compared to S1s, by the way?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I think a truss is an engineered assembly and you aren't allowed to make holes in the bottom chord or any of it, unless the manufacturer's instructions allow for it.



I posted pics here a while back where some guy drilled up the 1 1/2" side of the 2"x4" bottom chords of several trusses.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Drilling holes through engineered trusses is forbidden. Holes in engineered joists are okay. They have knockouts  .
> 
> If these guys can’t hit staples, they would be pathetic knocking out the holes in joists.:vs_laugh:




Oh I'm aware, just wondering if he got a dose of reality from the way he phrased his commentary.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Offset connectors aren’t DIY, they’re for electricians with no pride.




I guess you have never cut a box into an existing conduit run.......

I've found them very handy for just such an application and always carried 4 in 1/2" and 3/4" in my van for just such time saving instances.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Box offsets have their uses. Got nothing to do with pride. That's why they make them.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I'm aware, just wondering if he got a dose of reality from the way he phrased his commentary.


Both myself and the other new guy on that site at the time. Thankfully, the structural-engineer had zero issue with the few (minor) holes due how over-built the house was. I've also seen guys (inadvertently) take chunks out of trusses in the past...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I guess you have never cut a box into an existing conduit run.......
> 
> I've found them very handy for just such an application and always carried 4 in 1/2" and 3/4" in my van for just such time saving instances.


Now you don’t get it, Mech. :vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Box offsets have their uses. Got nothing to do with pride. That's why they make them.


Yeah but trolling Hack over box offsets is a tradition around here  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah but trolling Hack over box offsets is a tradition around here  .




Oh I thought you were being serious!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> View attachment 142928


Your supply house let you bring those Home Depot DIY offset fittings in for a photo op? :devil3:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Your supply house let you bring those Home Depot DIY offset fittings in for a photo op? :devil3:


Is that worse than counting out 25 1-hole straps because I didn’t want to buy an entire box?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Is that worse than counting out 25 1-hole straps because I didn’t want to buy an entire box?


They’re both worse but one is worse than the other.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> I use the same Briscon insulated staples that Peter D buys from Home Creepo


My favorite, how did you know? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Honestly, all joking aside, I don't know what is more DIYish. Insulated staples or the 2-nail with plastic piece staples.
> 
> And you people have the audacity to speak ill about offset connectors... How dare you.


2-nail straps are way more DIYish. Everyone in New England uses insulated staples now, and its all the supply houses stock in 1" staples. 

On the truss topic, the only trusses I have ever drilled were attic trusses that were a 10" bottom chord to give room for insulation. Anything else is no drilly, and is a pain in the ass if the builder or whoever doesn't like running romex between the strapping. I miss doing it that way, really. It's not done up here anymore, but is super fast.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Anything else is no drilly, and is a pain in the ass if the builder or whoever doesn't like running romex between the strapping. I miss doing it that way, really. It's not done up here anymore, but is super fast.


So even if there's strapping, you don't run wire between it? You drill holes? Really?  That would be considered insane here in a different part of New England.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven’t run into any situations where if strapping is there I couldn’t staple to the bottom of whatever, but when you think you’ve seen it all...


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> Honestly, all joking aside, I don't know what is more DIYish. Insulated staples or the 2-nail with plastic piece staples.
> 
> And you people have the audacity to speak ill about offset connectors... How dare you.


You need to find a drug makes you less angry. WTH is wrong with stacker straps? I get more cables on a framing timber legally with no bundling violations.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> You need to find a drug makes you less angry. WTH is wrong with stacker straps? I get more cables on a framing timber legally with no bundling violations.


What is a stacker strap? Where did I use that term in my post?

If you’re talking about a stacker, I’ve said earlier in the thread that I love them.

This is the second time you replied to one of my posts with something that has absolutely nothing to do with what I said. You are chicken Steve, aren’t you?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The inspection departments used to let us to use a King 50 staple for above the switch boxes. They didn't require a stacker. I'm not sure if that will still pass or not now.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> What is a stacker strap? Where did I use that term in my post?
> 
> If you’re talking about a stacker, I’ve said earlier in the thread that I love them.
> 
> This is the second time you replied to one of my posts with something that has absolutely nothing to do with what I said. You are chicken Steve, aren’t you?


Did you not describe them as DIY? I've used them for years. I feel they answer a need. I can secure many NM-B cables on the side of a timber without violating bundling rules. I defend two nail with a plastic piece as a useful item for professionals. Ideal makes them in 1 or two cable, then Sturgeon Bay Metal Products offers 3 & four cable models. I find them to be useful for other than DIY.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Bundling rules are complete nonsense. Written only to put money in the pockets of manufacturers and the people who allow them to grease their pockets. 

There's probably a fraction of a percentage of actual field issues that have occurred from bundling.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> Did you not describe them as DIY?


 Stackers? No, I didn’t. i’ve clearly said multiple times that I think stackers are great.



> I defend two nail with a plastic piece as a useful item for professionals.


Those pieces of garbage aren’t for professionals. You could only find them at Home Depot, not any supply house. They are for homeowners.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Those pieces of garbage aren’t for professionals. You could only find them at Home Depot, not any supply house. They are for homeowners.



Ford vs Chevy
Coke vs Pepsi


The two nail staples are fine and they do sell them at the supply house. I don't buy them there because they are higher. I get them from Amazon.


They are behind the sheetrock so who cares?


If they are exposed, line them up straight and it really sets the beautiful NM off! :smile:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

No wonder DIY'ers raid our site. We can't even secure romex! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a type of cable staple that has insulation that I like to use for a specific thing. It's the ones that are dipped in colored plastic, I have both the yellow and the blue ones. Those are great for stapling uf up when in damp and wet locations due to the plastic helps with rust a whole lot. So I like em also to staple plain old romex to undersides of houses during rewiring where the house is lifted up on posts around 2'-4' high off the ground. Same reason- combats rusting on your staples. 


But as for the 2 nail plastic white ones or the blue ones with that teeny blue plastic and some training wheels sticking out the sides- Homeowner diy kiddie stuffs. Around here it is how inspectors catch the homeowners doing their own electrical botch work which is not legal here. They sell those white two nail barf's that 99 likes only in the hardware store. No wholesale house here carries them. No self respecting electrician uses them either.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

To the OP or anyone doing a 1 off resi job that has difficulty w/ regular romex staples, the 2 nail with white plastic connector staple will speed up your job and save you $$ in the long run, especially in old work seasoned framing.

The small diameter nails are way easier to bash in w/ limited clearance due to plumbing, framing, etc.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Back when I did a lot of resi I used to scoff at the two nail white plastic ones. Now I think I would actually choose them if I was doing a loomex job. Do they come in a deeper size for securing two cables? I've only seen the one size. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get the gun. It's fabulous.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

OP hardly deals in romex so HD staples should suffice


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Stacker:










Staple:










Staple with training wheels:










Something that a homeowner buys to fasten the extension cord to his wall behind his bed:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's always interesting the regional differences. That bare staple is a dead giveaway that you don't work in this area. The white two nail thing is still a homeowner thing, but whatever, it's listed. I might revisit it to see if its easier in some situations, or to mess with some of my friends in the business.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> It's always interesting the regional differences. That bare staple is a dead giveaway that you don't work in this area. The white two nail thing is still a homeowner thing, but whatever, *it's listed*. I might revisit it to see if its easier in some situations, or to mess with some of my friends in the business.


FWIW, romex support doesn't need to be listed.

As for the staple with training wheels, we know that you are forced to use it in New England, so we don't hold it against you :biggrin:


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> Stacker:
> 
> View attachment 142962
> 
> ...


Or, I buy the plastic strap variety in four sizes to allow me to stack up to four 12/2, or two 12/4 cables.

While there is plenty in code I don't agree with, I strive to comply. I'd be heartbroken if an "inspector" of whatever variety condemned my workmanship. Bundling rules are real. 
With these stacker straps, I can do a neat looking job, compliant with code when stapling space gets crowded.

I don't agree that is DIY.

One cable deep, I use Viking 100P1.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> Or, I buy the plastic strap variety in four sizes to allow me to stack up to four 12/2, or two 12/4 cables.


 Stacking 4 cables under a staple is almost as silly as carrying around 4 different size staples. Use a stacker for 4 cables like a real electrician.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> I haven’t run into any situations where if strapping is there I couldn’t staple to the bottom of whatever, but when you think you’ve seen it all...


It's very annoying. It was a thing here up until the mid 50s, then disappeared. I've done it a bunch in the southern 1)2 of the state, but no one up here does it. "What if they want to hang something from the ceiling?" Always gets brought up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Carpenters hardly even use their hammers any more, it's silly that electricians do. Carpenters use nail guns, electricians should be modernizing too and using staple guns. 

DIYers that don't want to invest in a nail gun are better off using structural screws than nails. There is no learning curve to driving screws with an impact driver or drill. Likewise if you don't do much with wood and you don't want to invest in the stapler, use the screw in clamps. 

If you don't like those, admit your lack of proficiency and use the white two-nail straps. They work fine. You look more amateurish struggling like a monkey ****ing a football with staples, than you do using the white plastic straps. I agree with @A Little Short, they can even look kind of nice if you line them up straight and space them evenly. 

If you insist on hammering staples, get yourself the itty bitty Klein 8 ounce ball peen hammer. It's more than enough for staples and since it's shorter and lighter you'll handle it better. It fits in your pocket easily. You'll do less damage when you miss. You don't have much use for a claw anyway. 

Even though it's tiny, the rules still apply, try to find an angle where your elbow is tucked and your wrist is straight. Overhead is the worst angle to hammer because there is no way to set up where your elbow is remotely tucked or your wrist is straight. You still have to set up so the handle is square to the staple when it hits. 

I tried to find a picture of that, no dice. This might actually be the closest thing to the trade secret the OP is looking for. I remember reading this in some very old Audel's books when I was exploring the grandparent's attic. Those books were from back when trades were better respected and considered skilled, not something to do if you can't get into college.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sold in a bucket of 700 by an electrical wholesaler. Tell me again how this is a DIY product.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If it works, it works. How is it that an uncoordinated clod who can’t swing a hammer is criticizing those of us who can?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is a Canada thing, I don't think they sell the two nail straps to pro's in the US but in Canada, its popular OK. In Canada, some Hell's Angels members ride Vespers, it's just different up there, different rules apply.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> This is a Canada thing, I don't think they sell the two nail straps to pro's in the US but in Canada, its popular OK. In Canada, some Hell's Angels members ride Vespers, it's just different up there, different rules apply.


It takes a real man to ride a scooter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Carpenters hardly even use their hammers any more, it's silly that electricians do. Carpenters use nail guns, electricians should be modernizing too and using staple guns.
> 
> DIYers that don't want to invest in a nail gun are better off using structural screws than nails. There is no learning curve to driving screws with an impact driver or drill. Likewise if you don't do much with wood and you don't want to invest in the stapler, use the screw in clamps.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but a baby hammer won’t help. Like my good buddy Mech says, a 20 oz. hammer is the perfect weight. If you don’t know the art of giving a staple a few taps to get it started, then that’s part of the problem. And, if you have a magical Estwing hammer, you can always turn it sideways if you have limited space.

Electricians will always need a hammer. We need the butt end to squash wire into a box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My father was ambidextrous. We were shingling a roof one day and he would pass the hammer from hand to hand, no problem. That’s a gene I didn’t inherit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> If it works, it works. How is it that an uncoordinated clod who can’t swing a hammer is criticizing those of us who can?


Every single supply house in the United States sells offset connectors. 

Only Home Depot and neighborhood hardware stores so those plastic staples.

I hope the crow you’re eating doesn’t give you the next pandemic virus. :biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't wait until this virus is over so we can go back to arguing about interesting things again.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Every single supply house in the United States sells offset connectors.
> 
> Only Home Depot and neighborhood hardware stores so those plastic staples.
> 
> I hope the crow you’re eating doesn’t give you the next pandemic virus. :biggrin:


Except they’re sold in buckets of 5000 in the US and you won’t find that at HD.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Sorry, but a baby hammer won’t help. Like my good buddy Mech says, a 20 oz. hammer is the perfect weight.


If you are stranded in the wilderness of the Yukon with one hammer to build a house, a 20 ounce smooth face straight claw is probably the best choice. Anything you need to do from the ridge beam to the footers, you could do it with a 20 oz. These days now that framers frame with nail guns not hammers, a 20 ounce is a good one for a carpenter to carry around for miscellaneous whatever. 

Building a deck, that's a lot of nails, I'll take a 24 or 28 ounce hammer with a hatchet handle, but I have the strength of ten men and I am always in a hurry. General framing, I'll take 20 - 24 ounce because it's more my speed when I can't set up nice and wail away. Roofing, a 16 ounce shingle hatchet is the best thing, same size for siding. Trim carpentry, 16 tops. So staples? Think about how many are driven with lineman's pliers, 8 oz is fine, bigger is just heavier.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> If you are stranded in the wilderness of the Yukon with one hammer to build a house, a 20 ounce smooth face straight claw is probably the best choice. Anything you need to do from the ridge beam to the footers, you could do it with a 20 oz. These days now that framers frame with nail guns not hammers, a 20 ounce is a good one for a carpenter to carry around for miscellaneous whatever.
> 
> Building a deck, that's a lot of nails, I'll take a 24 or 28 ounce hammer with a hatchet handle, but I have the strength of ten men and I am always in a hurry. General framing, I'll take 20 - 24 ounce because it's more my speed when I can't set up nice and wail away. Roofing, a 16 ounce shingle hatchet is the best thing, same size for siding. Trim carpentry, 16 tops. So staples? Think about how many are driven with lineman's pliers, 8 oz is fine, bigger is just heavier.


Don’t be silly. A Canadian would build a house in the wilderness with his bare hands while fighting off herds of grizzly bears. That’s just how we do things.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Except they’re sold in buckets of 5000 in the US and you won’t find that at HD.


There’s a lot of things you will find on manufacturers websites that you won’t actually find in the real world.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> There’s a lot of things you will find on manufacturers websites that you won’t actually find in the real world.


Weak answer. It took me two seconds to find a 5000 piece bucket in stock in the US.

Somebody must have 5000 customers who want a lamp cord stapled to the wall behind the bed.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Did you really find the bucket of 5000 in stock somewhere in the US? Even Graybar doesn't have it. 

I don't do a lot of residential so I don't see all that much romex but I have hardly ever seen the two nail straps used in the US. But, I like the one hole metal straps, and I don't think I have ever seen them used, except by me. 

Of course I hear about stuff on here all the time that's common other places but never done here. Like this morning someone was talking about plaster and lath in new construction, I have never seen it and it's very hard to find someone that even knows how to work with it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have these down south?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

How do these silly rediculous there always last so long?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Lamp cord, cable tv wire, data cables and DIY romex jobs are the only thing those white 2 nail straps are for. The DIYers think they are doing it just like the professionals using that crap. The rest of them use old rusty nails bent over if they even do that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> How do these silly rediculous there always last so long?


Can you re-word that? I don’t speak American.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Can you re-word that? I don’t speak American.


Le nonscence -

It's French for rediculous.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol. 

I think I misspelled nonsense.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Le nonscence -
> 
> It's French for rediculous.



Câlisse de niaiseux :biggrin:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I see this crap all the time inside houses. Cracked and broken in two pieces because that plastic is not permanent , it degrades given time. During demo a not so hard yank on the wire stapled with this garbage will break all the staples and come loose . 

Course American regular macho manly real electrician staples can rust thru, we all know that as well. They suck for outdoor use. As I said before: This is what I like using for outdoor stapling, it lasts decades.









Listen to your macmikeman, he is a national treasure.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Câlisse de niaiseux :biggrin:


Ha ha! I imagine inspector Clueso says that, from the old pink panther movies.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Ha ha! I imagine inspector Clueso says that, from the old pink panther movies.



Clouseau !


And they'd have to beep it out if he said it :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I see this crap all the time inside houses. Cracked and broken in two pieces because that plastic is not permanent , it degrades given time. During demo a not so hard yank on the wire stapled with this garbage will break all the staples and come loose .
> 
> Course American regular macho manly real electrician staples can rust thru, we all know that as well. They suck for outdoor use. As I said before: This is what I like using for outdoor stapling, it lasts decades.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a plastic staple degrade. Never.

Think about it. It’s in a wall which is dry and dark. It’s the perfect environment for plastic to last forever. Maybe there’s something in the walls in Hawaii like critters who eat it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It takes a real man to ride a scooter.




It's all relative!

I'm a real man in real man size but I'd look and feel like an idiot on a scooter.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I have never seen a plastic staple degrade. Never.
> 
> Think about it. It’s in a wall which is dry and dark. It’s the perfect environment for plastic to last forever. Maybe there’s something in the walls in Hawaii like critters who eat it.


Inside a wall, who even cares. If all the staples fall off the day after the drywall is hung, what's the problem?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Inside a wall, who even cares. If all the staples fall off the day after the drywall is hung, what's the problem?


There is no problem. Besides that, if the plastic staple degrades, why doesn’t the cable jacket?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> There is no problem. Besides that, if the plastic staple degrades, *why doesn’t the cable jacket*?




Completely different types of plastic.


I'm not really taking a side on the degrading issue but where exposed to light I have seen those staples get super brittle, but inside a wall who knows and if they did, does it really matter at all?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If you are stranded in the wilderness of the Yukon with one hammer to build a house, a 20 ounce smooth face straight claw is probably the best choice. Anything you need to do from the ridge beam to the footers, you could do it with a 20 oz. These days now that framers frame with nail guns not hammers, a 20 ounce is a good one for a carpenter to carry around for miscellaneous whatever.
> 
> Building a deck, that's a lot of nails, I'll take a 24 or 28 ounce hammer with a hatchet handle, but I have the strength of ten men and I am always in a hurry. General framing, I'll take 20 - 24 ounce because it's more my speed when I can't set up nice and wail away. Roofing, a 16 ounce shingle hatchet is the best thing, same size for siding. Trim carpentry, 16 tops. So staples? Think about how many are driven with lineman's pliers, 8 oz is fine, bigger is just heavier.



Normally I agree with you but not this time.

I carry an 8 oz ball peen in my bag and have used it for stapes but the face is smaller than the head of a regular cable staple so you have to be far to deliberate in your strike.

My 20 oz makes it effortless.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see 1/2 inch copper water lines on the bottom of joists too. I've also seen what happens when people don't respect this and just start drilling or whatever, and find an apartment feeder. It has it's pluses and minuses. You don't start drilling for old work cans for instance with a hole saw unless you want a bunch of unpaid hours making repairs. Those manufactured home splices might not be so bad after all....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My trade secret for driving staples is to hire people to do it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> I see 1/2 inch copper water lines on the bottom of joists too. I've also seen what happens when people don't respect this and just start drilling or whatever, and find an apartment feeder. It has it's pluses and minuses. You don't start drilling for old work cans for instance with a hole saw unless you want a bunch of unpaid hours making repairs. Those manufactured home splices might not be so bad after all....


Their not. They saved my butt a month or two ago. 

Still added an extra hour or two to the job, and it was already late at night.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Those manufactured home splices might not be so bad after all....





MHElectric said:


> Their not. They saved my butt a month or two ago.
> 
> Still added an extra hour or two to the job, and it was already late at night.


This is just my opinion, but I think they suck. I do not like anything about them and I would not want to bury them. I think a handybox installed very carefully and splices made perfectly with wirenuts is much better to use in that situation.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Something like that, especially around a can that I have access to, and I'm not going to lose a whole lot of sleep over.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> This is just my opinion, but I think they suck. I do not like anything about them and I would not want to bury them. I think a handybox installed very carefully and splices made perfectly with wirenuts is much better to use in that situation.


I have used them and you could never convince me those things are as reliable as a buried handy box splice.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine was in a trailer ceiling. 

It's what it's made/designed for, so.....Whatever.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What’s a “trade secrete” anyway?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

:smile:VD?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> This is just my opinion, but I think they suck. I do not like anything about them and I would not want to bury them. I think a handybox installed very carefully and splices made perfectly with wirenuts is much better to use in that situation.


Regardless, a buried splice box isn't code compliant but those mobile home splice kits are. 

I also realize that The code isn't everything.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> Stacking 4 cables under a staple is almost as silly as carrying around 4 different size staples. Use a stacker for 4 cables like a real electrician.


Your prospects for finding a wife aren't good.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There's someone for everyone.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Willie B said:


> Your prospects for finding a wife aren't good.


Pretty sure Hack’s smart enough that he isn’t looking for one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> Your prospects for finding a wife aren't good.


Why the hell would I want to find her? I lost her on purpose.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Regardless, a buried splice box isn't code compliant but those mobile home splice kits are.
> 
> I also realize that The code isn't everything.


If Code says to do it in a way that I actually find dangerous, and I could do it better and safer in a way that’s prohibited by Code, I’m going to feel even less guilty about breaking Code than I usually do.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone should give marriage at least 2 attempts. Don't let we the that first one ruin it for you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Everyone should give marriage at least 2 attempts. Don't let we the that first one ruin it for you.


Some of us are fast learners.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Some of us are fast learners.


Whatever bro! :vs_laugh:

I'm glad the first one didn't work out, cause I'm pretty happy with this second one. She's put up with me for 15 years now. 

Don't count yourself out buddy - stay on the prowl.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Whatever bro! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I'm glad the first one didn't work out, cause I'm pretty happy with this second one. She's put up with me for 15 years now.
> 
> Don't count yourself out buddy - stay on the prowl.


Renting is better than ownership. More variety and no maintenance costs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Whatever bro! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I'm glad the first one didn't work out, cause I'm pretty happy with this second one. She's put up with me for 15 years now.
> 
> Don't count yourself out buddy - stay on the prowl.


Just remember, what you say about trying it twice, Mech says the same thing about trying it five times :biggrin:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Just remember, what you say about trying it twice, Mech says the same thing about trying it five times :biggrin:


Yeah, I don't know about that! 

My bro in law is close to that number. Geez dude. Can you imagine paying for 4 or 5 divorces!!!!!


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, I don't know about that!
> 
> My bro in law is close to that number. Geez dude. Can you imagine paying for 4 or 5 divorces!!!!!


My uncle is going for number four, it was going to happen in July but the pandemic ruined it. It has been rescheduled for next year, at this point the family goes for the get together and party. That said, his new bride is very nice and I do hope she sticks around.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cosmorok said:


> My uncle is going for number four, it was going to happen in July but the pandemic ruined it. It has been rescheduled for next year, at this point the family goes for the get together and party. That said, his new bride is very nice and I do hope she sticks around.


Good luck to them


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

Has anyone used the Klein romex stapler. If so how good is it


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why the hell would I want to find her? I lost her on purpose.


How did she react when you told her you like men?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> How did she react when you told her you like men?


Why would you say such a terrible thing to me, especially knowing it’s only mere hours before Jesus was resurrected?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why would you say such a terrible thing to me, especially knowing it’s only mere hours before Jesus was resurrected?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Le nonscence -
> 
> It's French for rediculous.





MHElectric said:


> Lol.
> 
> I think I misspelled nonsense.


You also misspelled "ridiculous". 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> How did she react when you told her you like men?


She was good with it, didn't identify as a woman anyway.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> How did she react when you told her you like men?





Switched said:


> She was good with it, didn't identify as a woman anyway.


Ohhhhh....!!!!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for their input . Now I see it was not just me having trouble with driving staples.
THANKS 
LC


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> You also misspelled "ridiculous".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



I just noticed your tag line :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I want to thank everyone for their input . Now I see it was not just me having trouble with driving staples.
> THANKS
> LC


With all the blarneying around , now some advice. Try this if you are having problems. 

Take a ten foot long pressure treated 4x4 and lay it on the ground. Run a 12-2 nm cable along the topside of the lumber. Take a box of new staples and start stapling down the cable one after another till you get to the other end of the wood. By the time you reach the other end you will be an expert. I made my son do this on day one of his initial employment as an electricians helper. He had lots of trouble at first and it was expert level on the far end of the wood. Never had to ask him to do that again......


It's still sitting out in front of the garage where I have a bunch of misc conduit laid on the ground. I figure it's a good reminder that you can do anything with practice... and he is one hell of a good pipe installer 6 years later...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Here it's about a 50/50 split between the cut metal S1-S4 staples and the two nail staples (metal or plastic center section). I use both depending on situation or whatever is closer in the truck. The plastic ones are nice if one has to secure some co-ax or cat5.


And i use an 8 oz ball peen as my regular hammer. Proto not Klien. Works fine and weighs a pound less than a 24 oz hammer hanging off one's belt. I guess I've had enough practice I have no problem hitting both nails of a two nail staple.


And ya, I've never seen a broken plastic staple but then I don't see them where sun can hit them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like a 16oz hammer. Not too heavy but heavy enough. A good all around weight.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Gnome said:


> Here it's about a 50/50 split between the cut metal S1-S4 staples and the two nail staples (metal or plastic center section).


Are 1544s that popular where you are? I only know of one guy locally who uses them on a regular basis. Either way, they're great to work with in certain applications!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ever try pounding an “S” staple into an OSB joist? Horrible.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I like a 16oz hammer. Not too heavy but heavy enough. A good all around weight.



Exactly..


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

HackWork said:


> If Code says to do it in a way that I actually find dangerous, and I could do it better and safer in a way that’s prohibited by Code, I’m going to feel even less guilty about breaking Code than I usually do.


IF THIS ELECTRICIAN GIG DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU THERE IS A NATIONWIDE SHORTAGE OF FARMERS. 
Try it you are well qualified.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> IF THIS ELECTRICIAN GIG DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU THERE IS A NATIONWIDE SHORTAGE OF FARMERS.
> Try it you are well qualified.


I’ve always done rather well for myself in this profession. I doubt you would want to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I’ve always done rather well for myself in this profession. I doubt you would want to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

You'd be a great dairy farmer, always inventing the wheel oblivious to all the wagons passing by.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Willie B said:


> You'd be a great dairy farmer, always inventing the wheel oblivious to all the wagons passing by.


I knew you would back down.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I knew you would back down.


Ok Trump.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Ok Trump.


He came after me. I’m just pointing out that he made a very bad choice.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> He came after me. I’m just pointing out that he made a very bad choice.


He doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> He doesn't seem concerned.


Of course not, because he talked around it with another stupid reply. He knows damn well that I would out electrician him any day of the week.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Of course not, because he talked around it with another stupid reply. He knows damn well that I would out electrician him any day of the week.


True. Which begs the question - is there anyone walking the earth who is better that you? Or are you at the top?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> True. Which begs the question - is there anyone walking the earth who is better that you? Or are you at the top?


This is an excellent question, but It can only be answered after we set all the parameters.

For example, if we were talking about the most handsome, I would definitely win. But if we were talking about who slobs the best knob, I don’t think I could compete with you.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> This is an excellent question, but It can only be answered after we set all the parameters.
> 
> For example, if we were talking about the most handsome, I would definitely win. But if we were talking about who slobs the best knob, I don’t think I could compete with you.


I see.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I see.


I’m glad that you agree about your knob slobbing skills. I like to see a man who has pride in his work.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Hack, how much room does your van have for a mattress...I figure you and Peter need to get in there for a one-on-one stress relief session together :thumbup1:

More importantly, who else is in awe about how staples are apparently the highlight of ET right now?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I’m glad that you agree about your knob slobbing skills. I like to see a man who has pride in his work.


Are you a homosexual?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> True. Which begs the question - is there anyone walking the earth who is better that you? Or are you at the top?


I’d say that Macmikeman is a better electrician easily, because remember, Macmikeman is always right.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> I’d say that Macmikeman is a better electrician easily, because remember, Macmikeman is always right.


One day you will gladly get a new world order tattoo and it might just say that....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Are you a homosexual?


How do you define "Homosexual"?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> How do you define "Homosexual"?


Elton John, George Michael, Freddy Mercury, CoolWill....to name a few.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Elton John, George Michael, Freddy Mercury, CoolWill....to name a few.


I thought CoolWill was Hax other account:001_huh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> I thought CoolWill was Hax other account:001_huh:


Me too. What gives?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Less than 6” clearance, no problem.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Decades ago my loving father put a Vaughan California Framer in my hand . I have been swinging that thing for so dam long that driving spikey things with it is second nature to me . I can drive nails and staples with the head , side and claw . Where most guys use a face nailer I use nail on and set with claw . Most dudes can't . 

Other tricks , If you put the staple in you're long handle crimpers and strike the crimpers on the hinge you can get staples in some very tight spaces . I look at staples like nails . Set drive , set drive , set drive . In new construction the wood is maybe 50 years old so its easy to pound staples in . Try pounding 16s into 3000 year old redwood no fun .


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I still keep staples somewhere in a kit, but I use a staple gun or straps. I don't care about my skills, I just want to save time.
Also, if you have to move your wires for some reason, both of those options are easier to remove than staples.


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 20, 2015)

Set your nail cocked to the side a little give it a solid hit to get it it set in the wood and sometimes you have to actually hit one side at a time as you go to drive it evenly or it bends and folds and always keep it straight or a slightly upward angle for your benefit to be able to drive it evenly just takes time you’ll get it after about 100 staples lol by then you’ll be able to anticipate your next strike and pretty much know what which way the nail will go. Always firm solid square strikes or it’ll bend and bow


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

It hadn't occurred to me there was anything difficult about stapling. Yesterday I had occasion to staple 100 feet of UF-B in a horse barn. The stuff wants to twist, it's a bit of a struggle to flatten it. And the stuff I had was lubricated. Keeping a grip on the staples until started was a challenge!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It must be an American idea that plastic staples are DIY. That’s really dumb.

One of the huge advantages to plastic staples is that you can slide the cable in and out of them. Sometimes I pound the staples in first and then pull the cable through. If you want to remove a staple, pull the cable out first. Try them, you can thank me later.

Maybe you guys are just too cheap to buy a premium product.

Like I said before, this is the choice of elite electricians.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It must be an American idea that plastic staples are DIY. That’s really dumb.
> 
> One of the huge advantages to plastic staples is that you can slide the cable in and out of them. Sometimes I pound the staples in first and then pull the cable through. If you want to remove a staple, pull the cable out first. Try them, you can thank me later.
> 
> ...


They aren't a premium product, a few people have already told you that it is hard to find them in any quantity above a 25 ct box that you will find at the neighborhood hardware store.

As for sliding the cable thru them, you can do the same thing with a metal staple.

A person who uses those staples also carries these pliers:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> They aren't a premium product, a few people have already told you that it is hard to find them in any quantity above a 25 ct box that you will find at the neighborhood hardware store.
> 
> As for sliding the cable thru them, you can do the same thing with a metal staple.
> 
> ...


In developed nations, you can buy plastic staples in buckets.

I’m still confused, though. A guy who can’t hammer staples refuses advice from a guy who can. Makes no sense.

They’re available in a barrel of 30,000.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> In developed nations, you can buy plastic staples in buckets.


 Did you forget that you have already done this? And I believe it was splatz who showed you that those are not available here.



> I’m still confused, though. A guy who can’t hammer staples refuses advice from a guy who can. Makes no sense.


 If I couldn't ride a bike and wanted help learning, I wouldn't listen to you if you told me to use training wheels. 

The only difference is that using your staples here would be far more embarrassing than me riding a little pink bicycle with training wheels :biggrin:



> They’re available in a barrel of 30,000.


They aren't available, for the 50th time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Did you forget that you have already done this? And I believe it was splatz who showed you that those are not available here.
> 
> If I couldn't ride a bike and wanted help learning, I wouldn't listen to you if you told me to use training wheels.
> 
> ...


You see the agency listing, Hack? UL Canada and the US.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> They’re available in a barrel of 30,000.


That's one of those things they put in the catalog just to see if anybody might order it. If your SH will order five pallets of these buckets, ideal will actually manufacture them. Until then, 30,000 piece barrels of DIY white plastic Romex staples just don't exist. 
They're sold in bags of 25 at Home Depot, displayed at eye level. The buckets of 2500 and 5000 metal Romex staples at Home Depot are hidden at floor level where only cheap fcuks like myself and Peter D find them


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You see the agency listing, Hack? UL Canada and the US.


The listing doesn’t matter. We can’t find it anywhere other than in very small quantities at hardware stores. This has been explained to you many times. Please stop trolling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are so backward. I can buy a 400 pack from HD.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Why aren't bonding jumpers required on metal staples? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Why aren't bonding jumpers required on metal staples?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


They are.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

HackWork said:


> They are.



According to...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheBigAndy said:


> According to...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The NEC.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks 480.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Thanks 480.


:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

It’s likely to be energized just as much as a metal romex connector, so it needs to be bonded just the same.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Be careful, someone will actually put a requirement into the NEC for staples to be bonded....which could be avoided by using proper insulated staples of course. :shifty:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Be careful, someone will actually put a requirement into the NEC for staples to be bonded....


 The NEC already requires it!!!! 



> which could be avoided by using proper insulated staples of course. :shifty:


Is that little sliver of recycled plastic they use on your staples rated for 300V??


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Is that little sliver of recycled plastic they use on your staples rated for 300V??



Nope ... 993V


at 994 it starts a fire


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Elton John, George Michael, Freddy Mercury, CoolWill....to name a few.


:vs_mad::vs_mad: At least they are all extremely talented.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I contend that nm cables are double insulated- the insulation on the wiring and the plastic sheath that surrounds the wires. , and the cable is distinctly marked, although not marked as double insulated, however the cables are distinctly marked. Therefore cable staples are subject to exception 3 of 250.110. They do not require bonding. 


Macmikeman has spoken!


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Apparently a new product from Arlington. Available in packages of 100 or 5000...

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/n...ngs-and-supports/non-metallic-cable-strap/300

http://www.aimedia.co/media/spec-sheets/300.pdf


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

They have offered a two nail version many years in two sizes for 1 14/2 or 1 12/2, another model is for 2 cables. 

Sturgeon bay Metal Products have four sizes for up to four 12/2.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

99cents said:


> You guys are so backward. I can buy a 400 pack from HD.


And no one at Home Depot will laugh at you, unlike those meanies at the supply house.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Max C. said:


> Apparently a new product from Arlington. Available in packages of 100 or 5000...
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/n...ngs-and-supports/non-metallic-cable-strap/300
> 
> http://www.aimedia.co/media/spec-sheets/300.pdf


Those are good for wiring houses in Florida where much of the cable is run on exterior block walls. I wouldn't waste a nickel on them for standard wood framing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Those are good for wiring houses in Florida where much of the cable is run on exterior block walls. I wouldn't waste a nickel on them for standard wood framing.


I've pulled the nail out of white stackers before and reamed em , then put in a tap con and secured the stacker to concrete in order to run some cables across a cmu wall neatly on the inside of a crawl space. I could of just ramset a few furring strips as well, but I didn't have the gun in the van at the time.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

HackWork said:


> ”The NEC already requires it!!!! “
> 
> What is the reference in nec?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I despise romex, wood framing, and residential in general. 



If I do any wiring in your house you're getting the 1 hole straps cause we don't keep staples in the trucks :laughing: But I find all sorts of uses for those romex/uf 1 holes so I keep them around along with MC straps and 1/4" straps.


----------



## Frank DuVal (Feb 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> The listing doesn’t matter. We can’t find it anywhere other than in very small quantities at hardware stores. This has been explained to you many times. Please stop trolling.


Who is trolling? 

Must be a regional thing, as All the big box stores here carry them in at least 225 piece jars. Used to have 500 piece jars from Home Depot. They have been used in this area since 2000. First I saw I thought the same DIY thing, then I used them. Easier to staple in hard to get hammer in spaces. No more oops, too hard (like Thiel Staples said on box, Drive em Hard), nicked the Romex.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-1-2-in-Plastic-Staple-225-Pack-PS-225J/202523741

And from Platt Electric Supply, lots of quantity choices in stock:

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ionID=17&GroupID=210&CatID=7176&SubCatID=7181



"I've pulled the nail out of white stackers before and reamed em , then put in a tap con and secured the stacker to concrete in order to run some cables across a cmu wall neatly on the inside of a crawl space."

Like Mike, I have taken the nail out of stackers and used my own fastener to match the wall material. No issues.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frank DuVal said:


> Who is trolling?


 The person who tried to refute us saying that they are unavailable by telling us that they had a listing.



> Must be a regional thing, as All the big box stores here carry them in at least 225 piece jars.


 Wow, 225. Exactly homeowner size to do his garage or basement remodel. Certainly not for an EC who is going to do more than 1 job :vs_laugh:



> And from Platt Electric Supply, lots of quantity choices in stock:


 I can order anything off of the internet, that is not what the discussion was about. ECs buy buckets of staples at their local supply houses. They don't order that type of weight off of the internet. 

If you have to resort to finding something like this on the internet, or in small sizes at Homeowner stores, then that proves our point.


> Like Mike, I have taken the nail out of stackers and used my own fastener to match the wall material. No issues.


Stackers are awesome. But we are taking about stackers, as in the plastic pieces that you attach to the stud and then clip up to 8 cables into. Not the 2-nail staple.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The person who tried to refute us saying that they are unavailable by telling us that they had a listing.
> 
> Wow, 225. Exactly homeowner size to do his garage or basement remodel. Certainly not for an EC who is going to do more than 1 job :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


You’re ridiculous. It would take you months to use up 225 staples. You should quit being a blockhead and at least try them.

If you don’t want to look like a DIYer buy them from the electrical supplier. They come in a cardboard box instead of a plastic retail box.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*I have an announcement! ):*

The Dewalt staple gun died. I dropped it off at the service center yesterday...:crying:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So I guess it doesn't stand up to 6000 sq ft jobs............ 




I'm hoping it's just a glitch... I was getting quite fond of it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You’re ridiculous. It would take you months to use up 225 staples. You should quit being a blockhead and at least try them.


 225 staples is not enough for 1 house, you know that.



> If you don’t want to look like a DIYer buy them from the electrical supplier.


 How many mother****ing times must you be told that electrical suppliers don't carry them??? This is why I say you are trolling, because you can't just be forgetting it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 225 staples is not enough for 1 house, you know that.
> 
> How many mother****ing times must you be told that electrical suppliers don't carry them??? This is why I say you are trolling, because you can't just be forgetting it.


When is the last time you wired a complete house? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Refer to post #222. You can buy enough to last you for months.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I found a 100 pack for you, Hack. It’s the perfect fit for your My Little Pony tool box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> When is the last time you wired a complete house? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Refer to post #222. You can buy enough to last you for months.


This isn't about me. This entire discussion has been about the fact that you can't find those homeowner staples you use at electrical supply houses, and that you can only find them in small qualities at homeowner stores.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I found a 100 pack for you, Hack. It’s the perfect fit for your My Little Pony tool box.


Exactly! A 100ct pack of staples for $10 is the epitome of "homeowner & handyman". It's like buying a 25 foot coil of romex.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I've ever see the plastic 2 nail things in our usual supply houses here. Metal staples by the bucket yep. That's how I do MC in wood roofed industrial when we do high bay upgrades, load up on a bucked o no name staples :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think I've seen those plastic type staples anywhere but big box. If you use them and it works, it's all good. I like the metal one hole straps for nm. Don't use them often, but there are times they are handy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The person who tried to refute us saying that they are unavailable by telling us that they had a listing.
> 
> Wow, 225. Exactly homeowner size to do his garage or basement remodel. Certainly not for an EC who is going to do more than 1 job :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Why do you spend so much time arguing with people about staples?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> The Dewalt staple gun died. I dropped it off at the service center yesterday...:crying:


I'm glad I returned it. It was useless to me anyway.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Supply houses here carry the plastic two nails and the steel u staples, it must be a local thing. One house is a largish company and the other is a smaller regional one. My favorite is the one where the father and son still wait customers at the counter and will wait on you after close if you’re running late.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why do you spend so much time arguing with people about staples?


I’m only replying to people who post to me.

Why do you spend so much time reading threads about staples and then replying to them?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I’m only replying to people who post to me.
> 
> Why do you spend so much time reading threads about staples and then replying to them?


Twelve pages complaining about a product you have never tried.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Twelve pages complaining about a product you have never tried.


I’m not complaining about them, I’m just telling you that they’re not available. Unfortunately even after 12 pages of telling you that you’re still telling me to go to the local electrical supplier and buy them. You literally said that again today.

I haven’t posted in the thread for a few days, then today I get a notification saying that Frank DuVal quoted me, so I replied to him. Then you quoted me, so I replied to you. And now you’re quoting me again. If you want it to die, then stop speaking to me about it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The two nails staples do have one useful purpose...stapling UF or landscape lighting cable outdoors like under a dock or on a pergola, etc. The regular staples rust instantly and disintegrate. This is the only time I have ever used them over the years, doing my own work and for other contractors.

In those cases I just buy the jar of them at HD.  But for everyday NM cable they are a joke.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> The two nails staples do have one useful purpose...stapling UF or landscape lighting cable outdoors like under a dock or on a pergola, etc. The regular staples rust instantly and disintegrate. This is the only time I have ever used them over the years, doing my own work and for other contractors.
> 
> In those cases I just buy the jar of them at HD.  But for everyday NM cable they are a joke.


I showed you a picture of what is the best nm staple for outdoor use earlier in this thread. Get on the train son we are headed to Glory Land.....


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> The two nails staples do have one useful purpose...stapling UF or landscape lighting cable outdoors like under a dock or on a pergola, etc. The regular staples rust instantly and disintegrate. This is the only time I have ever used them over the years, doing my own work and for other contractors.
> 
> In those cases I just buy the jar of them at HD.  But for everyday NM cable they are a joke.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


>


Those are stupidly expensive, and nobody carries them around here.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty sure EW has them, not positive as I try to stay away.


Not as expensive as going back when the nails on that plastic crap rust out. :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Pretty sure EW has them, not positive as I try to stay away.
> 
> 
> Not as expensive as going back when the nails on that plastic crap rust out. :biggrin:


The straps I use work outside as well: Post #13


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> The straps I use work outside as well: Post #13


 Regular plated or SS?


Anytime I'm dealing with treated lumber I like stainless.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CTshockhazard said:


>





MTW said:


> Those are stupidly expensive, and nobody carries them around here.



I don't drive enough staples for it to matter to me, but if I did, I wouldn't rule out that good ones are less prone to bend. At one point dollar store / walmart nails were inconsistent, sometimes you'd get a box that's fine, sometimes they'd be garbage. Probably depends on the quality of scrap coming in at a plant in China a certain day a couple months before. The good ones had some quality control. 

Staples are so cheap it couldn't possibly matter if there's the slightest quality advantage to the good ones. 


If one brand staple is made in USA and another is not, even cheap bastards can afford to buy American. Ditto union-made. If you won't pay an extra $9 on a $20,000 house wire job for made in USA staples, you're on the China side in the trade war.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> I don't drive enough staples for it to matter to me, but if I did, I wouldn't rule out that good ones are less prone to bend. At one point dollar store / walmart nails were inconsistent, sometimes you'd get a box that's fine, sometimes they'd be garbage. Probably depends on the quality of scrap coming in at a plant in China a certain day a couple months before. The good ones had some quality control.
> 
> Staples are so cheap it couldn't possibly matter if there's the slightest quality advantage to the good ones.
> 
> ...


All the insulated staples we use here, including the Briscon brand pictured above, are made in the USA. I have no clue where the 2-nail ones are made since I haven't bought or looked at them lately. 

My point was there's no need to spend $20 or $30 for a box of stainless ones when the 2-nail ones are fine.


----------



## Peter Goldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you drive a regular nail easy? I have learned to drive a single gang nail on box with a single hammer hit. Not hard if you really try it. My son hits the same nail like a woodpecker. 6-7 hits per nail
Never thought anyone would have problem with nailing a staple.
When i buy them I make sure they are slim and pointy.


----------



## BKP (May 5, 2020)

*Tke your time*



Lone Crapshooter said:


> To start with I do not like l residential work and I haven't done that much of it but I will help a friend out from time to time. I am working for a friend now doing a bathroom job and I cannot drive a staple to save my xxs.
> I cannot get then to drive in even. They will lean to one side or the other fly off the 2X4 it is not uncommon for me to use 3 more staples to get one to be useable. The lumber is new Lowes , Home Depot ,84 it makes no difference . The staples are Viking which I prefer or GB which are absolute junk . The staples make no difference . Is it me or does everybody have this problem. I had this same problem when I did my sisters addition. How complicated can it be to drive a romex staple
> Thanks LC





Only use a hammer if you have plenty of swing room, else, use your lineman pliers (be careful not to hit the pin on the pliers). 

Start with short, firm taps. (sometimes my fat fingers get in the way so i may hold the staple with my needle nose pliers).
Once started, hit staple squarely (remember, it's not a nail), tap it up or down with edge of pliers if it goes off course.
Lastly, only drive it tight enough to hold the wire, you should be able to slightly move it when you are done, else you will damage the wire causing a hot spot.


----------



## georgiasparky (Jan 22, 2008)

People laugh at me, but I use a smooth faced 28 oz Estwing hammer. The head is large enough to tap in both nails at the same time. It does get a little heavy on the tool belt though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

georgiasparky said:


> People laugh at me, but I use a smooth faced 28 oz Estwing hammer. The head is large enough to tap in both nails at the same time. It does get a little heavy on the tool belt though.


If you use an Estwing hammer, the only people who would laugh are those who are jealous of your Estwing hammer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I love and recommend Estwing, but I use the cheap Stanley hammers now because I hate the though of losing my beloved Estwings.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> I love and recommend Estwing, but I use the cheap Stanley hammers now because I hate the though of losing my beloved Estwings.


I bought a Husky clone of an Estwing and put my Estwing in my personal tools to use for hobby stuff in my shop. The Husky isn't too bad.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> If you use an Estwing hammer, the only people who would laugh are those who are jealous of your Estwing hammer.


Estwing


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> I bought a Husky clone of an Estwing and put my Estwing in my personal tools to use for hobby stuff in my shop. The Husky isn't too bad.


Agreed. The cheap hammers are fine most of the time. But if I'm stapling all day, I'm taking the Estwing out.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

splatz said:


> I like a looser grip on the cable. It doesn't look as super square but once the drywall's up you will feel better about that. Now if it's exposed NM, tight staples are better for making nice straight runs and bends, but really how good can exposed NM look?


Don't you love it when you run into exposed NM in a commercial building.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Estwing


That really stings.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Quickservice said:


> Don't you love it when you run into exposed NM in a commercial building.


Most commercial buildings were wired with NM cable here before the NEC changed disallowing it above dropped ceilings. It's not a big deal.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Quickservice said:


> Don't you love it when you run into exposed NM in a commercial building.


It's OK in the building where your family sleeps, but is deadly if banjo'd across a drop ceiling?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> I love and recommend Estwing, but I use the cheap Stanley hammers now because I hate the though of losing my beloved Estwings.


I appreciate the sentiment, but I don't do that with dear tools, you do that with something useless like a Faberge egg. If you really care for your Estwings and respect their feelings, you'll work with them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the cheap red plastic Plumb (I think) hammers from HD or Lowes because they pound staples just as well and I do lose them so...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but I don't do that with dear tools, you do that with something useless like a Faberge egg. If you really care for your Estwings and respect their feelings, you'll work with them.


:sleep1:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but I don't do that with dear tools, you do that with something useless like a Faberge egg. If you really care for your Estwings and respect their feelings, you'll work with them.





MTW said:


> :sleep1:


Let me put this another way for you. What you are doing is like having sex only with hookers because you respect your wife too much.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The love for Estwing that gets professed on this forum is far gayer than professing the same love for men.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

HackWork said:


> The love for Estwing that gets professed on this forum is far gayer than professing the same love for men.


:vs_laugh:


The shallow claps, like the ones in your picture, work great. To me, staples are a pain no matter how many thousand you have driven in or what hammer you use. Plus, some of the cheap ones will cut into the Romex, especially if get carried away with your hammering.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The love for Estwing that gets professed on this forum is far gayer than professing the same love for men.


You can probably relate better to this stubby.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I like wood handled hammers since they sound better being taken out and going back in to my metal hammer hoop. I love that sound.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fourteen pages and you still cannot figure out how to nail in a staple? What a dysfunctional bunch of sheep. You're using your hooves to hold the staples?


Did anybody take my advice about the 4x4 and the box of practice staples? You didn't? If you did what I told you on page one you would be an expert staple driver by now. You wouldn't be here discussing it any longer. Damn this generation is gonna be in big trouble once old tigers like myself is done and gone...........................


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Fourteen pages and you still cannot figure out how to nail in a staple? What a dysfunctional bunch of sheep. You're using your hooves to hold the staples?
> 
> 
> Did anybody take my advice about the 4x4 and the box of practice staples? You didn't? If you did what I told you on page one you would be an expert staple driver by now. You wouldn't be here discussing it any longer. Damn this generation is gonna be in big trouble once old tigers like myself is done and gone...........................


Stapling is for day laborers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn straight. And a pint of stout at the end of the day .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Stapling is for day laborers.


Meaning a moonlighter can do it but you can’t?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Meaning a moonlighter can do it but you can’t?


There's a lot of things that laborers can do better than me. I'm sure a laborer would dig a hole twice as fast as me and square up the sidewalls real nice :smile:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> There's a lot of things that laborers can do better than me. I'm sure a laborer would dig a hole twice as fast as me and square up the sidewalls real nice :smile:


Why can’t I bust your ballz anymore, Hack? Are you into meditation and granola now? So disappointing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why can’t I bust your ballz anymore, Hack? Are you into meditation and granola now? So disappointing.


I have a tummy ache :sad:

I was sick two nights ago and threw up a bunch of times and my stomach was really wrenching itself when throwing up and now I’m in pain and just miserable.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have a tummy ache :sad:
> 
> I was sick two nights ago and threw up a bunch of times and my stomach was really wrenching itself when throwing up and now I’m in pain and just miserable.


Dammit, I wish you good health, amigo. I won’t kick you when you’re down, I’ll wait until you get back up again.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> That really stings.


I'm sorry :sad:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

99cents said:


> You can probably relate better to this stubby.


Or this. Seems more suited for him.....lol


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Or this. Seems more suited for him.....lol


That looks like the perfect size and color hammer for the DIY plastic Staples @99cents uses :devil3:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish we could buy tools in assorted colours. So annoying on a big job that everyone's tools look the same. I'd rock a nice pink or safety yellow for sure; easier to find when you set it in some dark panel or piece of tray.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Or this. Seems more suited for him.....lol


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:You not only waited to take this jab until he was banned, you used your superpower to delete my comment! Goddamn, you're weak!:vs_laugh:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:You not only waited to take this jab until he was banned, you used your superpower to delete my comment! Goddamn, you're weak!:vs_laugh:


He will be back. And your comment was weak.
Remember. This is not the controversial forum.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What happened to the picture of Swampy the Alligator? I see Hax's post but no Swampy. I'm so sad now.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> What happened to the picture of Swampy the Alligator? I see Hax's post but no Swampy. I'm so sad now.


I think he got kicked too. Probably for all the hard work him and 99 did pushing the notching thread comment count up.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mofos be cray said:


> I think he got kicked too. Probably for all the hard work him and 99 did pushing the notching thread comment count up.


Who else went?. I can't leave for work and come home to nobody.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Who else went?. I can't leave for work and come home to nobody.[/QUOTE]

I feel the same. It's not et without hax and 99. Especially when they're arguing. It's so fun.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Who else went?. I can't leave for work and come home to nobody.


I’m here for you, my friend.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mods: Can we change the like button to love button? Pleeeze?:vs_cocktail:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You okay, mac?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John4hpt2 said:


> You should be nicer to internet forum moderators. They are very powerful.


I fully agree.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John4hpt2 said:


> I can't explain how proud I am to have your approval.


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John4hpt2 said:


> My father laughed at me once. _Once._


Oh, I see.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John4hpt2 said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see.


Very deep and thought provoking.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John4hpt2 said:


> Do you see?


I saw.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

John4hpt2 said:


> How deep?


Balls deep.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

John4hpt2 said:


> This conversation is gayer than knowing who the New Zealand prime minister is.


That is pretty queer. But this stops today.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I rejuvenated this because I’m feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Is there cliff notes for this soap opera? Staples sucks and Romex sucks. I’d rather run conduit and that sucks also.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> I rejuvenated this because I’m feeling nostalgic.


You miss Hax and the over the top arguments about niche moot points don’t you?
You miss @MTW calling you a Communist also.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Every staple that Staple Guide guy put in were the kind with training wheels. That must have been the Canadian version of the tool.......


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

It's not just you. It's the junk they sell today. The wire they make the staples out of is weak made in China junk. To save money they make the staples with thinner and shorter legs. Half the time one leg goes in and the other doesn't and the damn staple lays over.

I went in my vault of old electrical supplies (that I hate to throw away like boxes of TW wire) and found an old box of Dottie staples from the 70's. Drive straight every time. 

I hate doing residential work. I'm gonna tell my relatives call somebody else. I hate doing it at my own joint. Driving staples to strap BX cable is just as bad.


----------

